# Not sure if this counts but i made some aluminum T nuts with 3/8" threads



## Ridetoeat (Sep 2, 2021)

Small task for a machinist is a giant leap for this old fella with a blown out lower back. Just some Aluminum T nuts with 3/8" threads for when I set I got does not have the right or enough bolts or t nuts of the right size. I got bins full of 3/8" stuff to make these work. I hate to admit it but these days with breaks to sit and rest my back I took 2 hours !!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Sep 2, 2021)

Well done sir!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 2, 2021)

It is a machined part,  no matter how simple it is, you did a great job.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 2, 2021)

if the nuts work as intended, it counts- at least in my book.
that and $5 will buy a coffee at Starbux


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 2, 2021)

I use AL blocks on my mill. It won't hurt the table, and it holds good enough. I figure if I blow the threads, I am overtightening. The goal is to hold it from moving. If I can't hold it with moderate pressure, I need to add blocking or jacks, or whatever to help.


----------



## Dhal22 (Sep 2, 2021)

Good looking work.


----------



## Ridetoeat (Sep 2, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> Good looking work.


Thanks, I made them for functional but due to pride I have to go back and skim cut the ends and bottom so they are pretty too. Hard to stop with function when you know a buddy will pick them up and look some day.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Sep 2, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> Good looking work.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Sep 2, 2021)

i know the back hip thing . i sit to work with my lathe and at the work bench


----------



## Ridetoeat (Sep 3, 2021)

chatter chatter cut cut said:


> i know the back hip thing . i sit to work with my lathe and at the work bench


I get 10-15 minutes, maybe more in the mornings of standing and in between I have to sit on something and "re-charge my back I call it",  if I had to guess I get a minute or so less every time around with a brief 2-3 minute rest in between. Seems if I don't let it get bad I do better on keeping going for a few hours at a time. i stop sit and read on something. I am only 57 so gotta avoid all the pain killers for a lotta years still, just some anti in flams. I am a bit lucky in that I never get the pains running down my legs like so many do, must pinch on a different nerve in me.


----------



## rabler (Sep 3, 2021)

I’d say it counts.  I made two yesterday.  Actually started making four, miscalculated a cut and scrapped all four.  Found a new piece of scrap, smaller, started over, got it right the second time.

Should have made a sketch first.  Seemed like a simple enough part to just measure and cut on the fly, but no.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Sep 3, 2021)

Good work @Ridetoeat !! My back grumbles if I stoop over the mill too much too. I'm a great believer in having a "saddle stool" in the shop for extended runs. My lathe, benches and everything else are set up at height that suits me - saves a huge amount of pain. 

My mistakes are almost always when I'm freestyling, @rabler . "Always make a sketch"  should be the hobby machinists mantra imho


----------



## Lo-Fi (Sep 3, 2021)

Oops, double post.


----------



## Ridetoeat (Sep 3, 2021)

We may have the longest thread in history over a T nut !!     P.S. I miss forums having a delete.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 3, 2021)

Ridetoeat said:


> I get 10-15 minutes, maybe more in the mornings of standing and in between I have to sit on something and "re-charge my back I call it",  if I had to guess I get a minute or so less every time around with a brief 2-3 minute rest in between. Seems if I don't let it get bad I do better on keeping going for a few hours at a time. i stop sit and read on something. I am only 57 so gotta avoid all the pain killers for a lotta years still, just some anti in flams. I am a bit lucky in that I never get the pains running down my legs like so many do, must pinch on a different nerve in me.


my BIL is an ex firefighter. He wrecked his back, multiple surgeries, and now lives with a morphine pump in his body.  I can't imagine that pain. When my back goes out, I know how bad it is.... I now have full time pain, but not at a high level... I try to swim during the summer to loosen it up and it works great.  I find sitting around actually does not improve it as much as moving.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Sep 3, 2021)

Heh, that's why we're all here, right? Most folks just don't understand, or indeed appreciate 

+1 for moving to keep a back healthy. Keeping mine strong is key to staying pain free. 

Long live HM and T nut posts!


----------



## Ridetoeat (Sep 3, 2021)

I wholeheartedly agree with all of both posts above, keep moving and Long Live HM.


----------



## devils4ever (Sep 3, 2021)

Nice nuts! 

My back is fine and I probably would take about the same amount of time. I guess I'm just slow and methodical. I do try to hit every dimension within 0.001" even though it's not needed. I'm still trying to see how accurate I can be after a few years in this hobby.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 3, 2021)

devils4ever said:


> My back is fine and I probably would take about the same amount of time. I guess I'm just slow and methodical. I do try to hit every dimension within 0.001" even though it's not needed. I'm still trying to see how accurate I can be after a few years in this hobby.


That's exactly what I was taught 40 some odd years ago . Always shoot for the nominal dimension .  I try to teach this now to my trainees at work . Most people don't understand the importance of holding open tolerances the same even when not needed . They learn when using collet closers and other fixtures that it helps hold tighter tolerances farther down the operation . ( if this makes senses )


----------



## MERLIncMan (Sep 19, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> I use AL blocks on my mill. It won't hurt the table, and it holds good enough. I figure if I blow the threads, I am overtightening. The goal is to hold it from moving. If I can't hold it with moderate pressure, I need to add blocking or jacks, or whatever to help.


If the thread engagement in Al is 2x the pitch diameter, you'll break the bolt before your strip the threads.
In steel it's 1.5x.
In Ti? Don't thread Ti, it'll light on fire and melt it's way back to the country that smelted it.  

Not that you'd get 3/4" of threads in a T nut, but hey.... there it is!


----------

